# little hoose glencoe scotland may 2013



## alex76 (May 29, 2013)

Another site we found was this little abandoned house in the village of glencoe same as the last post i cant find any history but you can tell it has not been lived in for a while 






























thankws for looking


----------



## Mars Lander (May 29, 2013)

another slice of highland ace, looks a real interesting spot


----------



## alex76 (May 29, 2013)

opps found a wee bit of history once a gate lodge to glencoe house which was built 1896-9 which was then used a hospital now a 5* hotel more history here Derelict Places > Location Visit Reports > Hospitals & Asylums
Reload this Page Glencoe Hospital - Highlands - Feb 11


----------



## Pincheck (May 29, 2013)

Scotland is full of these places depends on how much effort you wish to put in finding them


----------



## flyboys90 (May 29, 2013)

Nice looking house,still time to save it.


----------



## wolfism (May 29, 2013)

Nice, shame the lodge wasn't sold for restoration along with the hospital.

There's another wee house in Glencoe itself that's attracted attention, once owned by Hamish McInnes and latterly by Jimmy Saville. Will probably end up being demolished, too..


----------



## alex76 (May 29, 2013)

wolfism said:


> Nice, shame the lodge wasn't sold for restoration along with the hospital.
> 
> There's another wee house in Glencoe itself that's attracted attention, once owned by Hamish McInnes and latterly by Jimmy Saville. Will probably end up being demolished, too..



Yeah i herd about that its been trashed too


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 30, 2013)

Lovely little place. A Scottish tour is on the agenda. Great report


----------



## alex76 (Jun 1, 2013)

Thanks for the comments folks


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 1, 2013)

That's crying out to be restored.


----------

